# jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciated!



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciated!*

Alright guys after a long time of saving and realizing how much of a fire hazard the previous things done by the all star installers in my local home town were, I decided to do my first build! A 3-way at that! Ok so most of this work is inspired by Ryan Slade so check him out.

Equipment:
Toyota Corolla 2005 CE
Pioneer DEH-P01 
Audison LRx 5.1k
Audison LRx 2.4
Audison Thesis 3-way
Streetwires 1/0 Gauge kit, 14 gauge wire
Audison RCA Cables
Various Techflex sizes
US Composites Fiberglass

Goals/Constraints:
Somewhat of a Two Seat sound stage if possible (I know it's hard)
Retain Dashboard visibility!
Keep Spare Tire
Keep Space in Trunk and hide wires
Use the Thesis Grills
Keep midbass's in doors, Tweets in Pillars
Not tear apart my car TOO bad 


The Drivers:

















Finally Upgraded the 4 gauge to a 1/0 Gauge, surprisingly easy to route underneath the carpet without any trouble. Beware of that beastly fast stock engine and 6 year old stock battery!









Ok during spring break a few weeks ago before the Central NC meet, I decided t attempt to fiberglass for the first time, and.......as you can tell it looks just like a first attempt hahah. Here are the pics:

Used a router for the first time with that sweet Jasper Cutting jig, used a ping pong table as a work bench too. The first initial idea looked good but when placed in the car, it just faced almost the corner of the windshield and sound reflected everywhere.









Decided to go with almost a "parallel plane" approach to conserve visibility when driving. (I have more process pics wasn't sure everyone wanted to see that mess  )









Changed out the stock plastic cheapy rings for a birch one.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Cut the door out to prep it for possibly allowed the grill to show through and maybe get finished with some sort of cloth or vinyl









The views of the molds in action:


















What I learned from my first time fiberglassing:
- Knytex is awfully dificult and almost overkill to use for pillars.
- Corolla interiors are way small! oh wait I already knew that
- Small narrow interiors + Hard plastic Dashboards = Absurd reflections that even a dashmat (or towel) won't help
- Fiberglass stinks
- 3-ways are insanely hard to tune 


The parallel plane thing kind of didn't really sound like i intended it to, reflections drove me nuts, but i guess "tone?" was there? Anyways, I decided to scrap it once i stole as much knowledge from Tim, Ryan, Ken,and all the great guys at the NC meet 

Built new rings!

























Working in an apartment complex pretty much sucks and shows the world what i'm doing :'(










I realized, the farther the driver is, the easier it is to get a more center image. Also, the more off axis the midrange is on the dash, the easier a center image is made, at the cost of width. Playing around with all kinds of positioning for about an hour so i just decided to scrap keeping the midrange up high. It just hurt my ears too much with all those nasty reflections even with a towel on the dash, so I came up with this layout. The tweeter distance is about 3 or 4 inches too short to be the same as the midrange but I don't see where else I would want/could put it in my tiny car.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

I decided to put the the center of the tweeters about 3 inches above the highest part of the dash, aimed at the opposite seat's middle of the window. It seemed like a great compromise between the on axis detail, stage width, and off axis centered feel. I aimed the midranges at the dome light, and beefed the 1/2 birch ring for the midbasses to a 1.5 inch triple superman ring haha. 

I hot glued the 1/2 inch birch tweeter rings to the ripped apart a-pillars and wrapped them in the $3 Size XL Boy's Starter Jersey shirt from Wal-Mart. WORLDS nicer than the Hane's t-shirt I used for my first fiberglassing venture.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

After more and more hot glu'ing and burning the crap out of my fingers pressing the cloth against the glue, i wrapped both the pillars and the kicks


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Subscribing.
I'm sorry I never got a chance to sit in your car. Hopefully I can hear it at the next meet.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Wow, looks like someone kicked the crap out of that Pioneer (PRS?) Tweeter. Please don't let that happen to those Thesis speakers...and since you are working in an apartment complex, I hope your aftermarket equipment rider is paid up.

I like what I'm seeing so far. 

Good luck!

Jay


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



Notloudenuf said:


> Subscribing.
> I'm sorry I never got a chance to sit in your car. Hopefully I can hear it at the next meet.


Ah, the same for you. My listening and socializing time had to come to an end at some point. Didn't want my girlfriend to get TOO bored haha  Definitely next meet though!




JayinMI said:


> Wow, looks like someone kicked the crap out of that Pioneer (PRS?) Tweeter. Please don't let that happen to those Thesis speakers...and since you are working in an apartment complex, I hope your aftermarket equipment rider is paid up.
> 
> I like what I'm seeing so far.
> 
> ...


Ya I had a PRS tweeter there back when I went to this jokey install shop in my local hometown back in highschool. They charged $100+ for a "component" install which all they did was put the tweeter next to the midbass. They also said you don't need to use grommets haha. Oh high school thinking. Anyways I apologize for being new, but what is "aftermarket equipment rider?"


Testing the midrange locations I decided to go with this. I understand it's critical to get a center image with the midranges but the midbass being in the door and the tweeter being slightly closer are all things I needed to work around. I tried to point them straight at the center dome light. From listening it seems the midranges also dictate a lot of the "stage width?" I also noticed with midranges in the kicks, the "deaf feeling" when you get when you listen to some pillar setups with midranges and tweets in them when you move your head to far to the side it feels like the sound is missing. 









Initial pillar/panel wrapping. Man that jersey shirt and hot glue works wonders.









First coats with the US Composites B440, As suggested by the guys at the meet, I drilled some tiny holes around places for resin to seep through to hopefully bond through the plastic. I also used some instant glue and hot glue in places that would seem to assist a good hold between mold and the plastic.
















Yes I know the kick panel first layer looks atrocious


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

An aftermarket equipment rider is an add-on to your car insurance that covers aftermarket equipment....like car audio stuff.

It varies from company to company, but I know with mine they only cover things mounted in the factory locations, if you have receipts or boxes for the equipment.

Also, the frequently try to depreciate things or replace your equipment w/ inferior product that the place they work with has in stock instead of replacing it with identical equipment (or comparable cash value).

From the looks of it, if some jacked your front stage, it would total your car...which they would then give you blue book (or average value on sources like Auto Trader....that's what happened when one of my cars were stolen).

And about half the people I know who lived in apartments, have had something stolen out of their cars at some point.

It's worth looking in to.

Jay


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



JayinMI said:


> An aftermarket equipment rider is an add-on to your car insurance that covers aftermarket equipment....like car audio stuff.
> 
> It varies from company to company, but I know with mine they only cover things mounted in the factory locations, if you have receipts or boxes for the equipment.
> 
> ...


Yowzer. So your rider only covers like midbass's in doors, head units, and stock location tweets? I'm normally from North Charleston, SC and my cousin had his navi head unit and subs stolen out of his car, and the insurance company said the area we live in is a "high risk" area or something and they just told us to get quotes from the dealers you purchased from and he was fully reimbursed for everything, even the car alarm that was damaged, and all he has is full coverage. 

Totaling my car off the front stage would suck. I did get a Viper 5901 2-way put in I guess to help feel more rest assured, although I know if someone's looking to get something they'll get it. I'll call my insurance company tomorrow and see what they say. Any idea of a ballpark of how much extra it might cost me?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Not sure how much it would cost. You may not need it, I know a guy who had a bunch of used equipment in a truck he paid $500 for...he rolled the truck and they paid him $4800....sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't.

I just threw it out there, cause I know those Thesis speakers are real expensive.

Jay


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



JayinMI said:


> Not sure how much it would cost. You may not need it, I know a guy who had a bunch of used equipment in a truck he paid $500 for...he rolled the truck and they paid him $4800....sometimes it works out, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> I just threw it out there, cause I know those Thesis speakers are real expensive.
> 
> Jay


Ah yea, I always figure better safe then sorry. You can never be too safe. I appreciate all the insight though JayinMI. Those are two big things I've always been afraid of, car accidents where i'm at fault or getting my car broken into. Hopefully since I drive a 2005 Corolla with stock everything and tinted windows the robbers all go for the Civics! Or mountains of college kids that leave their doors unlocked at all times since I live in a college town 

I wish I could use this knowledge to somehow figure out how to install the DEI 451M door lock actuator relay so i can put some actuators in my manual lock corolla  

Filled in some chopped strand mat with resin behind each pillar/panel as suggested by Ryan and Tim. SOOO much better than working on the outside with Knytex my first go around doh!









Busted out the hot glue again to cover the pillars and panels with grill cloth. I actually got my girlfriend to help me even though she hates it when I look at anything audio related hee hee. I'm using grill cloth for the kicks temporarily til I can find an easier/better matching color to flush with the stock colors. Greys and silver are SO damn hard to match. Especially if ordering sight unseen. Hopefully then I can get some Rage gold practice in. Figured I'd give this grill cloth a good go before I decide to rework it with some body filler and maybe vinyl or paint.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

John, Glad to see I could be some help to you. I wish I had some free time to help you out in person since your not that far from me. I could really get you going on those kicks. It would help you alot if you eliminated the factory plastic panels altogether and pulled molds off the car and built off that. 

The a pillars look way better than before. Its good to see a younger guy like yourself getting in there and trying. Its guys like you that will carry this hobby into the new generation and not let SQ be a dying breed.

PM if you need any advice or help. I'll see what I can do for you.

Tim


----------



## JLocke (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

awesome work!!! i bet the stage sounds better with the mids being down in the kicks. you are pretty brave for working out in the parking lot like that, i live in a condo and i do not work in the parking lot just because you never know who is watching.


----------



## thechainrule (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Wow! Amazing job. 

I know how you feel about prying eyes. I live in an apt complex in baltimore, doing work in the parking lot is no bueno.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Much better! Need installed pics


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Snapped some pics before my 8am class. As you can see my priorities were slightly skewed this morning, but i still got there in time 

































As stated earlier hopefully the grill cloth on the kicks will be temporary as I don't think that material is very useful in that location in the first place. It will probably get dirty fast and uncleanable. As for the pillars, the grill cloth grey is not exactly the same as the stock, but half the colors in my dash already don't match due to sun fading in the first place. Some of the grill cloth didn't stay as taught as I wanted it to after I kept trying to shove the panels back into their tiny places haha, so I'll have to tug and glue a little more once I whip the 100ft extension cord out again over my porch (I live on the 2nd floor). I intend to smooth out some of the pillar with Rage gold or something in the future once I get some practice with it first. If I truly mess it up that bad I can always just get Ryan to do it , but I'd rather dedicate that funding to somehow working a trunk setup from him.

I definitely need a lot more experience with kick panel molding so I will greatly appreciate any help Tim whenever I start working on them again.

Thanks for the kind words guys! I'm just a regular car audio fan newby who is trying to learn by trial. I used grill cloth because I'm too scared to try Vinyl or let aloe paint for the time being! Gasps! It might show TOO many flaws haha. 

I can only pray that someone isn't creeping on my gear. I'm leaving the university to go back home in a few weeks for the summer, and I will be living in a much nicer townhome next school year so hopefully those creepers don't follow me. Much of the theft occurs in the residential university lots where I'm from since those cars sit in pretty dark places for weeks without being touched. I have the benefit of doing most of my woodworking, fiberglassing, etc on my 2nd floor porch thing since the panels come right off. Everything else though is a free show in the parking lot.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

baller equipment for a Corolla  Install looking good man .I'm waiting to see the trunk


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

I think you have all you need to make this a great install
1) Well thought out equipment
2) The 'drive' to want to make it happen
3) the initiative to try stuff

Keep it up


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

I'll echo Kendal's earlier post that I wish I had spent a little time to take a look / listen to your car. I really wanted to demo that P01! 

Time just seems to go to fast at the meets - next time for sure - you got'a let me cash in that rain check!


----------



## manstretch (Dec 31, 2005)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Looking really good man.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Looks sick. I wish I could see it in person but alas, I live toooo far from you. 

Like my sn? Haha


----------



## dradd21 (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Love the work you did on the A pillar!!


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

You my friend need to meet mr bondo. He will help you with all of those lumps in your panels.


----------



## Jefferson (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

The pillars look real nice, the kicks also look like they came out good but its hard to see in the pics.
Either way keep up the good work, your giving me some ideas


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



arrivalanche said:


> You my friend need to meet mr bondo. He will help you with all of those lumps in your panels.


I was told Rage Gold was the way to go but it costs aout $40-50 a can so that was the only reason I didn't try it yet. I know Lowes sells bondo but I wasnt sure if it was worth using? Should I just go ahead with the Bondo, or wait for the Rage Gold?


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Bondo is fine... rage gold is just easier to sand.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



jooonnn said:


> I was told Rage Gold was the way to go but it costs aout $40-50 a can so that was the only reason I didn't try it yet. I know Lowes sells bondo but I wasnt sure if it was worth using? Should I just go ahead with the Bondo, or wait for the Rage Gold?


There is another product called Dynatron Dyna-Delite. It is a yellow body filler similar to Rage Gold. It comes in much smaller cans (I think the one I got was like a quart, and it was maybe $17, but probably less than that.) I used it when I built my sub box in my Neon......it works great, sands easy and I got it at Autozone.

Neon Build Log

Jay


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



bertholomey said:


> I'll echo Kendal's earlier post that I wish I had spent a little time to take a look / listen to your car. I really wanted to demo that P01!
> 
> Time just seems to go to fast at the meets - next time for sure - you got'a let me cash in that rain check!


I know I didn't get a chance to see your car either! Didn't want to push the gf limit . When's the next get together? If you guys want I have a little pull in Clemson and I could establish a meet here, but I doubt most of you guys would be interested to drive to Clemson. I do have access a to a good amount of space though if it did arise once August comes around.


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Clemson would work for me since I'm only like 45min to an hour from there. August may be a good time also because the Elite Summer Nationals in Spartanburg would be going on around that time also. You could possibly do a combo gtg where we could go to the Elite show on Saturday and meet at the spot you have on Sunday for our regular gtg meet and listen session. 

Some of the guys from the last meet will probably be at Elite competing such as Dave and myself so it could definitely work. Everyone would have a chance to listen to many other cars that they may not normally be able to listen too otherwise also. I'm just throwing ideas out there to see what sticks. 

Tim


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



ungo4 said:


> Clemson would work for me since I'm only like 45min to an hour from there. August may be a good time also because the Elite Summer Nationals in Spartanburg would be going on around that time also. You could possibly do a combo gtg where we could go to the Elite show on Saturday and meet at the spot you have on Sunday for our regular gtg meet and listen session.
> 
> Some of the guys from the last meet will probably be at Elite competing such as Dave and myself so it could definitely work. Everyone would have a chance to listen to many other cars that they may not normally be able to listen too otherwise also. I'm just throwing ideas out there to see what sticks.
> 
> Tim


I'm open to whatever you guys want to do. I'm still just a newby to the scene so just tell me if/when/where and I'll be glad to arrange something and reserve a decent location. I definitely want to see if I can check some cars at the Spartanburg thing. I'm just wondering if people will be burned out by the time that event is over on Saturday to even want to go to Clemson 

On a side note, I HAVE POWER LOCKS! Finally figured out the wiring! Wrapped the $5 actuator in a plastic ziploc to protect it from water a little, if it dies oh well just throw another one in.










Jon


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Bout time you got back to work. Who are you......me? 

Looking forward to more updates.


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

how are the rattles esp in the doors? I also have a 9thgen and man talk about a rattle box on wheels.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



morgan18 said:


> how are the rattles esp in the doors? I also have a 9thgen and man talk about a rattle box on wheels.


The only real problems I have with rattling is the rear deck, I can't quite put a finger on what is making the sounds yet. The doors have not really been much of a problem. I know the place where the door handle sits used to rattle badly, but I damplifie'd and foamed it. The trunk lid used to rattle until i damplified it as well. I think finding and fixing rattles is half the fun with cars like this


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Nice build so far. Keep up the good work.


----------



## morgan18 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



jooonnn said:


> The only real problems I have with rattling is the rear deck, I can't quite put a finger on what is making the sounds yet. The doors have not really been much of a problem. I know the place where the door handle sits used to rattle badly, but I damplifie'd and foamed it. The trunk lid used to rattle until i damplified it as well. I think finding and fixing rattles is half the fun with cars like this



its probably because you cut up your door cards I kept mine stock and crazy buzzing everywhere. As for your rear deck I bet its your center seat belt tensioner it was atleast for me. Let me know when you finish the door cards, I want to see how you do them. Iam debating about cutting mine up but they are hard to find and pretty expensive.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



morgan18 said:


> its probably because you cut up your door cards I kept mine stock and crazy buzzing everywhere. As for your rear deck I bet its your center seat belt tensioner it was atleast for me. Let me know when you finish the door cards, I want to see how you do them. Iam debating about cutting mine up but they are hard to find and pretty expensive.


How did you prevent the tensioner from rattling?

Well I got some work done this weekend since I visited my grandpa back in Charleston.

Wanted to go with a simple space saver way without losing the spare tire or raising the trunk floor a few inches (I want to go IB).

The plan









My artistic abilities









Worked with a jigsaw for the first time then i wrapped and mounted to test fit. The stupid trunk bar got in the way during my first board placement, so had to redo it.









Jigsawed more holes to accomodate wires.

Note to self: Jigsaws need a hole to stick the blade in before it can be effective. Doh. 










Will post final mounted pics tomorrow when sunlight comes!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Mounted the amps









Now the question is,
I really would like to go IB to save some space but, 
The Audison 5.1k runs @ 14.4, 750 @ 4ohms, [email protected] 2ohms

Currently I'm running one JBL W12GTi mkii @ 3ohms for ~ 900-950w sealed.

would it be worthwhile to go with two JBL W12GTI mkii subs overall load at 6 ohms at around ~ 560w IB? (I'm not sure if i calculated it right, i did (750 + 375) / 2)


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Get three so you can run it at 3ohm instead of two at 6 ohms.

The voice coils of each one ran in parallel for 3ohm then all three subs ran parallel for 3 ohm total.












Joking ^

Too bad the amp isnt 1 ohm stable so you could run the two at 1.5ohms.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

worked with vinyl for the first time in my life. i used some poker table cushioning under the vinyl to cover my sloppy mistakes haha. i also learned that a staple gun is my new best friend next to hot glue and gorilla instaglue!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

There you are. Wondering where you had been.
That looks good man. You are doing and learning a lot.


----------



## kekoa428 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

looks good. what is the mounting depth for your front speakers. i have the same car!


----------



## ungo4 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

I was wondering where you had been, John. Looks good so far. If you can take the lower section you recovered off the door you can get that seam across the top better by wrapping the material all the way around to the back of the panel. I can't remember if your door comes apart or not though. I seem to remember that it doesn't which explains why you did like you did.

If the panel is all one piece then you would need to do the whole door panel to get rid of that seam. I did this in a guys car once. We installed 8's in his doors and rebuilt the lower part of the panel. I stripped the panel down, took off the armrest and insert panels and recovered the entire panel. I cut out for the inserts and armrest and reinstalled them. It looked pretty factory like that. Alot more work I will admit though.

At least your not afraid to try. I admire that quality in a young guy such as yourself. Keep up the good work.

Tim


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



ungo4 said:


> I was wondering where you had been, John. Looks good so far. If you can take the lower section you recovered off the door you can get that seam across the top better by wrapping the material all the way around to the back of the panel. I can't remember if your door comes apart or not though. I seem to remember that it doesn't which explains why you did like you did.


Jon's door panel is all one piece. I wish it was separated so we could have made it looked more stock by wrapping it like you said. Maybe in his next car.......


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Thats the way to learn, getting dirty, hands on and not at a keyboard!


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Thanks for all the replies guys! I didn't know I had any responses, I guess i missed the emails!



ungo4 said:


> If the panel is all one piece then you would need to do the whole door panel to get rid of that seam. I did this in a guys car once. We installed 8's in his doors and rebuilt the lower part of the panel. I stripped the panel down, took off the armrest and insert panels and recovered the entire panel. I cut out for the inserts and armrest and reinstalled them. It looked pretty factory like that. Alot more work I will admit though.
> 
> At least your not afraid to try. I admire that quality in a young guy such as yourself. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Tim


Thanks for the awesome advice again Tim, I never thought of wrapping a whole door before. My only problem is all the greys in my car are so damn hard to match sight unseen! Especially when its a 6 year faded grey. I can't just order stuff online then return it, it takes too long too  Working with vinyl for the first time was INCREDIBLY hard for me haha. I kept getting pissed at curves and folds that I just kind of gave up. I know the door looks like poop but I just wanted to try it! 

I really really wish I could have just made a whole new door panel mold for the bottom part, but without a backup door I was afraid to do so without some pretty solid help from an experienced person.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*



kekoa428 said:


> looks good. what is the mounting depth for your front speakers. i have the same car!


I know for a fact the TS-C720PRS Pioneer midbass's fit with the stock mounting rings. My new thesis midbass's were shallower but wider, so I had to make new rings, which gave me even more mounting depth, but I had to cut a hole in the door for the speakers to jut out. I would estimate the stock mounting depth to be at least 2.75 inches - 3.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

updates!

I decided to buy some rage gold finally and redo pretty much everything! I've also realized grey is the hardest color in the world to flow and match so I decided to go black.


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

edit


----------



## jooonnn (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

going to make a new thread because i can edit it anymore for some reason!

New Thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...x300-subwoofers-thesis-2-way.html#post1330302


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

Awesome updates Jon.


----------



## Schnitz (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

I'm thoroughly impressed.


----------



## nicostatus (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: jooonnn's First Build! - 2005 Corolla CE - 3-way Active- Tips & Advice Appreciate*

You're my inspiration.


----------

